# who is expecting



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

hi my name is barry jones im opening a reptile shop in runcorn im just wondering who has any hatchling or who is expecting hatchling. i shud be open end of june to early july. im willing to buy in bulk plz pm me


----------



## rich-88 (Apr 20, 2008)

pregnant people??? lol.
sorry mate. in 1 of them moods. see it and cudnt resist


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

We have 2 pregnant female boa's, one of whom is due to drop in a few day's and the other is due 2 week's later also have a female royal who is due to shed anytime.


----------



## WELSH DAPPER (Jan 17, 2009)

iv got snow corn eggs in the oven:lol2:


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi

I have many corn eggs cooking!

Due mid June onwards

cheers

John


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

im after tortoise , lizards and snakes


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll have beardie morphs available from the end of July / beginning of August.


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

i have cwd and leo and corn eggs in the oven =]


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Our sunglow's about to drop... My OH reckons about 9 or 10.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

will have a wide range of leos available this year.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I should have beardies around then


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Carpets if I have any left...


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

ill have plenty of yemen chameleons available in a few months time

graeme


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

ooh you opening a shop hope it goes well for you! : victory:

i'll join your facebook group too


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

thnx alot


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Maybe have some leo's later in the year if things go well...

:mf_dribble:


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

cool keep me posted then bud


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

any1 else


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

morning bump


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

We now have 14 beautiful baby Boa's!!!


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

sounds great i have been away for a week so i can start gettin back into it all again now


----------



## Nottingham Dragons (Feb 19, 2007)

I have 19 beardie babies hatching this week , 20 4 weeks later and 22 4 weeks after that. Pm me if you are interested with what you are looking to pay for them bulk price. Should be some mixed of snows and orange yellow normals

Cheers


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Not much for me this year but doing the following
Royals
Het Caramel Albino x Het Caramel Albino (5 eggs)
Lesser x Spider (12 eggs as I did 2 pairings, think 3 eggs are going bad)

And for the corns
Caramel Het Amel ph Motley x Amel Het Caramel ph Motley (Disaster clutch - 4 eggs)
Caramel Het Amel x Butter (15 eggs)

Its a joint effort between me and my brother this year, I have got him hooked too. Plenty on the cards for next year already.:2thumb:


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

anybody else expecting. and maybe wants to do deals with a new shop


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

we have got 27 baby beardies from 1 week old upto 2 weeks old so not ready yet but give me a price if you are interested.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

yet another bump


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Our corn eggs should start hatching in about a weeks time.

We have 150+ eggs of various morphs including normals , amels , butters , lavenders , amel motleys and amel stripes.


cheers


John


----------



## reptivet2011 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have 9 leopard geckos available. Check out this thread, I am willing to do a fair price for a bulk buy.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/317864-gorgeous-geckos-available-kent-nr.html


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I will have baby leos soon, enigma het bells and super snows.

also some bell albinos and some snow enigmas later on this year.


----------



## Nottingham Dragons (Feb 19, 2007)

Me, any day now. God i hate waiting, lol

Come on dragons


----------



## paulsnakeman (Aug 9, 2008)

*reptiles*

hi barry heres my e-mail adreess as I have some babys for sale yours paul.:welcome:


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 26, 2008)

I've got a mixture of high yellow and hypo Leo hatchlings which will be available from the endd of September. I'm on the Wirral so not far from where you are. If you let me know where your shop is, when I'm in that area I'll drop by to say hello.


----------

